# CJ COLLEGES



## medford7 (Oct 19, 2002)

Does anybody have any info about any college in the Medford/Boston area that has a good CJ program? (distance learninng would be a plus if available)


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Salem State I've heard is pretty good. I have also taken classes at Newbury College In Brookline. I would recomend both to anybody.


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Try the college I work at. We have an excellent CJ program. Check out the web site www.dean.edu


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

http://www.mass.edu/text_only/p_p/criminal.asp


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

On the South Shore you have Stonehill College. I think (double check this not positive)that UMASS Boston also has a CJ program


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm actually a "5th Year" Junior at Salem State. I'd have to tell you that the program itself is pretty good. A little too intellectual and theroy based for me, but not too bad.

However, Salem State College, in my opinion, is an adminstrative nightmare. These people loose paperwork, overbill, fail to register and everything else more than anything I have ever heard of. I went to UMass Amherst for a very short period of time. UMass is enormous compared to Salem State, but there I had no problems whatsoever. Every single semester at SSC I seem to run into something. 

Their favorite trick is losing your health insurance waiver card four or five times and billing you the $700 dollars for it. Then when you refuse to pay, because you have sent them the stupid green card a million times, and they've lost it, they freeze your account so you can't add or drop classes.

All in all, I would not attend there again. My wife just graduated from there too, and had a very similar experience.


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Maybe this should be under a new topic called "College Nightmares". I didn't realize it sounded so disgruntled untill after I read it....









I attended UMass Lowell. It wouldn't be too bad of a program if it was run with a little more organization, but beware if you transfer...









At the time when I transferred, they had undergraduate students doing the advising for transfers, new students..etc... I showed up there with half of my CJ program from another college completed and an internship that was completed as well. They screwed me by making me take courses that were outrageous, such as sophomore classes when in reality I was a junior etc.

Here are a couple of nightmares I encountered... 
The "advisor" said my internship was transferred in and it was all set. Also, they insisted that I take a class that was basically the same as a class I took and was transferred in. I questioned that decision and got a lecture that it wasn't the same class. Low and behold, It was the same class, same book, and even same instructor! Also, that internship that was "transferred" in...really wasn't. I found this out when I applied for graduation, and was denied because not completing an internship. After jumping through hoops and speaking with higher up after higher up and missing graduation, I decided to go back to my old college hoping they could somehow help. I informed them that UML is screwing transfer students... About a week later I was told I was able to graduate the next semester.

The bottom line... Beware of the Director of CJ, if she actually has time for you would be a miracle. Make sure your classes follow the suggested classes you should take for that semester. AND... GET EVERYTHING IN WRITING!!

I am still a bit disgruntled over it as you all can tell and actually there were many others in the same boat I was in while matriculating there, with some screwed up story about transferring...etc


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I have to agree with BartPD on Northeastern. I've always considered it the best Criminal Justice program in Massachusetts.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

I would suggest Northeastern University's College of Criminal Justice or the night school there.

www.neu.edu


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

I agree with the above, Salem State has a decent program, affordable, a huge admin nightmare. all kiding decide, they have the worst registrars office, right on the mark with the health insurance waiver. So if you want to deal with the BS not that bad from Medford, i think Northeastern has a solid program too


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

A lil OT but along the same line does anybody know if I can still use my GI Bill after 10 years has gone by since I left the service.

I heard that there was a ten year cap on it? If thats the case is it true that I can go to a state college for the goose because I am a vet?


----------



## T-Cop4Life (May 4, 2002)

If you want a C.J. program that is both rewarding and challenging, I would have to suggest Western New England College. The course work is hard and the teachers are strict, but you learn a lot.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

LOL!!! T-Boner, you the man! In reality you meant the course work is easy, the teachers are a joke and you don't learn much


----------



## KML161 (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey now WNEC is a good school. Maybe not all what T-cop has built it to be, but it gets the job done. It's a good school for when your working most instructors understand how hard it is to work and go to school.

Plus you are not sitting next to some 19 y.o. turd who thinks it's "cool" that your a cop.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

NU is ranked 3rd in the Nation for CJ...1st is the John Jay College of CJ in the CUNY program (City of New York) and the 2nd I believe is in Washington DC.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

JB1971, watch where you're stepping. I know several people on this board that attend WNEC, myself included.


----------



## ejk55 (Dec 21, 2002)

I went to Umass Lowell for 4 years and I really enjoyed it there. It has a real good Criminal Justice program. But if you are transferring there be careful. Someone else stated that transferring there can be rough when it comes to carrying credits over. I was not a transfer there but I knew a bunch of people who were and they lost almost a year's worth of credits. Good luck.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

I agree with Bart. Northeastern University has an excellent program.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Regarding Northeastern, they also have a great EMT program, consistently ranked among the best in the country. It is worth 9.0 credit hours, so it is also expensive, but you can try to transfer it into a degree program if you are taking classes somewhere.

-Mike


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry Capefive0, it's just that my college requires me to do a thesis which I must present and defend while other M.A. programs such as WNE just requires attending 10 classes. It's all love baby


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by tomahawk:
> * Northeastern, they also have a great EMT program, consistently ranked among the best in the country.*


If I may go









I'm not too sure about the quality of the EMT Basic Program but their Paramedic Program has taken a turn for the worse over the past 5 years. BTW since WNEC came up how did they (and the other 3 "Institutes of Higher Learning") make out with the investigation by the Board of Higher Ed? Just wondering.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Gil,

There is a 10 year limit in which to use the G.I. Bill. If you do go to a state school, as a vet, you can get the tuition waived. Do not be surprised though if you find that your fees actually cost more than the tuition. The tuition waiver is more cost effective in Grad school because the fees are not as high, and the tuition jumps considerably. The G.I. Bill worked great for me, transfered from Maine to Lowell. Qualified for the waiver and used the G.I. Bill, AND as an undergrad, your eligible for pell grants. I ended up recieving a check from the school every semester when all was said and done. I wish I figured that out BEFORE I went to Maine! I would suggest to everyone going to undergrad to fill out the financial aid forms...it's free money!!!

FYI...Northeastern in the past, has had one of the best CJ programs in the country. In fact, while at Lowell, we used books written by Northeastern instructors (who have since moved on in their careers).


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

It's OK, I still love ya.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by tomahawk:
> * Regarding Northeastern, they also have a great EMT program, consistently ranked among the best in the country. It is worth 9.0 credit hours, so it is also expensive*


The EMT Basic class is very good and is $930 for tuittion. For information go to this page . All of our officers are required to become EMT's and obviously take the NU program because they are reimbursed for the tution. The paramedic program is $13,000. Right now we have a guy that went through it (just waiting on his ride along time) and trust me, he knows his sh*t. The 9 credits (3 classes) awarded for the EMT-B is for University College which is the night school. It's 8 credits (2 classes) if you transfer them to the day school. Of course this may change because of the semester conversion come Sept of '03.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

Greetings All;

You now have a Ph.D. professor from WNEC on the board...be nice we are all not that bad, especially those of us who were once on the job. Remember folks, it is not the name on the degree that makes you a better cop...it is the degree that makes you more money. You WNEC students know who I am. See you in class.


----------



## KML161 (Nov 21, 2002)

While on the college topic, anyone know of any colleges who have Ph. D programs that have anything to do with law enforcement?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I know a few people in my MA classes were looking for PHd programs. From what I was told, UMASS Boston has something close to it, Sociology/Criminology PHd, I don't believe there is a PHd in Criminal Justice.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

hey medford7


Are you going for your Bachelors, or Associates Degree? If you were going for an Associates I would reccomend doing the community college route its cheaper, and you can burn the classes out pretty quick. If you are going for your Bachelors Degree Curry College has a pretty good program. Their main campus is in Milton, but they have give classes at the IBEW hall in Dorchester, and at the Medford Police Academy. I took a couple of courses up there with a Meford Lt. send me a private message if you want more info.

Bart


----------



## wordstew (Jul 29, 2002)

Try Excelsior College. You can get a totally legit degree through external study without ever setting foot on campus. 
You can test out of alot of credits throught DANTES,CLEP,ACT-PEP,GRE and they can direct you places to get awarded legit credit for Life-learning, not by Excelsior itself but the college will direct you to the institutions that will evaluate it and award credit then you transfer it to Excelsior.


----------



## wordstew (Jul 29, 2002)

FYI

The Excelsior web-site is www.excelsior.edu


----------



## wordstew (Jul 29, 2002)

One more thing. Excelsior got a million dollar grant from the DOJ to evaluate academies and award credit for them. The info and applications for evaluation are on the web site.

Good Luck


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by copdoc:
> * it is not the name on the degree that makes you a better cop...it is the degree that makes you more money. *


True but it could help getting a job initially


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

Im going the Community College route for my Associates, and Ill tell yah, it's a whole heck of alot cheaper. Im paying 815 for 2 3 credit classes, where I woul dbe paying well over 2 grand for the same at a regular college


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

With regard to the posting by NU Dispatcher. You make a point that the degree may help obtain a job as a police officer. I would disagree with that. Those of us who came on as full-time police officers back in the 80's you did not need a degree (imagine police jobs were that easy to obtain). A degree today will not make it easier that is a distortion and sad reality. Even if you look federal, the FBI still wants at least a master's (Ph.D., M.D., J.D. are desired). If seeking a local or state job, one will have to accept the notion that a geographic move will be required to compete for a job. Those whom are already on the job need only the degree to obtain the financial rewards a degree in CJ will bring.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by copdoc:
> * With regard to the posting by NU Dispatcher. You make a point that the degree may help obtain a job as a police officer. I would disagree with that. <snip>*


Hmmm... I would have to disagree with your disagreement.









This has been debated a zillion times on this site, but put yourself in the shoes of someone hiring one officer. You have narrowed it down to two equal candidates, same age, same race, same experience. However, one candidate has a degree.

Associates or PhD, the degree holder is going to get the badge...

-Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

That is why we live in America...the right to not always agree with the discourse. But I shall digress. I will end my reply to this with this fact. When I would hire a police candidate (did I mention I was also a Deputy Police Chief?) I personally would give the job to a candidate who served in the military degree or no degree. A degree only exposes one to the epistemological views of other professors. It attempts to make one a kinder, softer, more gentle human being. If you believe that a degree will get you on the job...my best to you. If you desire to speak off the board please e-mail me and I will give you my office number at the college. Good-Luck getting into law enforcement.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Copdoc: I was implying about which college the degree is from. I think degrees do play a role in decisions but I agree that it's not made for police work. I agree with all!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Point taken...my best to all regardless of degree or no degree...the object is to stay safe and see your family after each tour of duty. Like a good old General...I will fade away and be a passive observer.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by copdoc:
> [Q A degree only exposes one to the epistemological views of other professors. It attempts to make one a kinder, softer, more gentle human being.
> 
> Holy Happy Horse-hockey Batman!!!!!! I believe the Deputy Chief has exposed a pre-conceived notion! (or two, or three)
> ...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yeah!


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Don't forget... getting a college degree is a great accomplishment. Nobody can ever take it away from you.


----------



## pdblue10 (Mar 19, 2003)

Northeastern University has the best CJ in the US. As well as being ranked the #1 university in the country for co-operative education. As a NU alum it was time and money well spent. GO HUSKIES!!


----------



## hupd451 (Nov 20, 2002)

NU and Western New England...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Northeastern is a great school, but I'm just glad I'm graduating and getting a degree on May 18 in Criminal Justice. I'm just glad that my four long years have paid off. It's given me an opportunity to attend the 12th MCJTC Reserve/Intermittent Academy at Boylston.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by pdblue10:
> * Northeastern University has the best CJ in the US. *


WOO!



> Originally posted by OfficerJAS:
> * I'm graduating and getting a degree on May 18 in Criminal Justice.*


I will probably be working at Commencement. Think they chief would have any objections if I make a sign and start yelling when you walk over?


----------



## futureofficer04 (Mar 8, 2004)

*good/bad*

Want to go for my bachelor's degree in the future. Any good/bad reviews on Curry College?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

*Re: good/bad*



futureofficer04 said:


> Want to go for my bachelor's degree in the future. Any good/bad reviews on Curry College?


Good news: They passed Quinn Bill accreditation for their undergrad and graduate CJ programs.
Bad news: They probably will not be offering their "26 week Masters Degree" program anymore and they no longer give you credit for academy training or life experience.

Curry is like every other school, it is what you make of it. If you skate along with a 2.0 and learn next to nothing it really doesn't matter much which school you go to. From what I have heard of Curry though is that if you're concientious about your education you can definately learn a lot. I know that there are some Curry grads. on the board maybe they can explain that better than I can.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Saybrook Graduate School and Research Center has a PhD program in Psychology specifically desinged for Law Enforcement. The program is called CopDoc. Saybrook is an at-distance program (think online) and requires you to attend a week long conference 2X per year in San Francisco, CA.

I am a police officer in San Rafael, CA. I have just completed my Masters in Psych and continuing on to get my PhD. If you, as a patrol officer, can handle a criminal investigation and write a good report, you can do this program.

Thanks for reading

Tom Sabido

You can reach me at:
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

I graduated with a Bachelor's degree in Criminology from Suffolk University and I also graduated with my Master's also from SU. I found this to be an excellent program with many qualified professors.


----------



## Sandcamel (Jan 22, 2005)

NU has a new PHD program in CJ.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I went to the Excelsior College web site, looks all well and good but its not on the list of colleges good for the Quinn Bill.


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Westfield State Alumni here (class of 2004). Great CJ program and accredited quinn bill.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have attended both Salem State and Northeastern (Northeastern first), and Northeastern program is far better. The only reason I switched was because of financial reasons.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Anna Maria, class of 96 baby!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

EchoUnit";p="54994 said:


> Westfield State Alumni here (class of 2004). Great CJ program and accredited quinn bill.


I'm finishing in the Westfield CJ program in May and have been very pleased with the instructors and classes offered. Westfield State offers their CJ program (undergrad and graduate) at Framingham State College and also has involvement in the Worcester State CJ program as well. Not a bad choice.


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Frap, who's your favorite professor in the CJ dept.?


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

Anna Maria, Class of 2002. They offered some decent internship options.


----------



## Thorpe355 (Dec 30, 2004)

Finishing up at Anna Maria College and will be graduating in May. I like this college and many of my professors work or have worked as LEO's and are very informative. They add to the type of experience that will help out in the future.


----------

